# A composition



## boreraig (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi, I am an ex flautist, ex sax player who now concentrates on uilleann pipes. Not sure if that is acceptable on a classical music forum, but I wanted to put a composution out there. Maybe it is a rip off of something else i don't know, but I enjoyed writing it.




It is called A Sunday on Lewis ( an island off Scotland) and I put it on youtube if anyone wants to hear it
thanks for your time


----------



## differencetone (Dec 13, 2014)

Make it much faster and add syncopation to the melody.


----------



## boreraig (Feb 7, 2015)

differencetone said:


> Make it much faster and add syncopation to the melody.


ok thanks for the tip


----------

